# Best time for Sunrise pics



## Meysha

Hi everyone,
I was thinking of getting up nice and early tomorrow to take some pics of the sunrise. The weather we've been having here has been really nice the past couple of days so I thought tomorrow would be a good day. But... I've never taken sunrise photos before so I don't know what the best time is.
I know it all depends, but when do you get the best colours? is it before the sun actually rise, after... and how long after or before?

I'm at about 50 degrees North if that helps and sunrise is set for 7:12 tomorrow morning.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## mentos_007

get out to the place much earlier... about 6.20 be there. Take some shots before, during and after sunrise. I love shots when the sun is only half up then you get some nice shadows and marvellous colors


----------



## steve817

Sun rise there is about 7:13 AM. Be there and ready to shoot, tripod and all by 6:40 and shoot till about 7:43

This is the sight I used for the times http://english.wunderground.com/


----------



## John E.

I always try to know where the sun is coming up and decied where to shot beforehand, get there while it is still dark.  I find myself looking away from the sunset.  The evening and early morning light intrigues more than the sunset most of the time.


----------



## Meysha

Yes well I got up this morning to take photos but there weren't any clouds at all in the sky. And I wanted some clouds at least to make it a little bit interesting. I'll try again tomorrow.

It's too early though. I think I'll try sunsets instead.... 8pm is definately more do-able!


----------



## Big Mike

As Cruzin says...when shooting/looking at the sunset or sunrise...don't forget to turn around.  That light makes makes just about everything look better or at least more interesting.


----------



## voodoocat

In addition to looking away from the sunrise like others mentioned... Don't forget to look to your sides as well.  Side lighting during the half hour after the sunrise and half hour before it sets is awesome!  Really shows form and texture like no other time of the day!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I always go out location hunting first to find somewhere I want to take pictures of first. If you explore it a bit you know where the best spots are. Get the sunset and sleep in the car so you can get the sunrise too. Being a good photographer means you have to be dedicated.
I've done this more times than I care to remember - but then I'm just stupid. ;-)


----------



## M3l0diks0ul

id love to take morning shots. im just not a morning person. though. but one day illl try. im still a begginner i think to have good morning shots u haev to be good.


----------

